# What does this little symbol mean in Dorico?



## liquidlino (Dec 10, 2022)

And why can't I delete it?






it appeared after I played in the melody.


----------



## cedricm (Dec 10, 2022)

A rest?


----------



## Aldunate (Dec 10, 2022)

Rest in another voice. Try changing the voice you’re using.


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 10, 2022)

cedricm said:


> A rest?


Aha! Yes, of course! But how do I get rid of it? I've just fiddled with trying to change what voice that rest belongs to, and it doesn't seem to want to go away...


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 10, 2022)

Right figured it out! Dorico had interpreted subsequent chords as introducing new voices... have set them all to voice 1 down stem, and all is well again in the world. Thanks everyone!


----------

